# The new SEAT. LEON CUPRA avilable in Mexico 265hp



## RARCGTI (Nov 27, 2004)

Now the new LEON CUPRA avilable in Mexico 265 hp

Here the link

Regards


----------



## RARCGTI (Nov 27, 2004)

http://www.seat.mx/content/mx/brand...ra.html?seacmp=InstitucionalJun:Google:Search


----------



## devhk (Dec 7, 2014)

This link is broken.


----------

